# VG Hero Tournament Match 32 of 32: Corvo Attano vs. Garrus Vakarian



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

*CORVO ATTANO*

Corvo Attano is the protagonist of Dishonored. Previously an agent and bodyguard to Empress Jessamine Kaldwin, Corvo is stripped of his title of Lord Protector and imprisoned by the usurper, Royal Spymaster Hiram Burrows, on the pretense of having murdered his charge and abducted her daughter, Emily Kaldwin.  Once imprisoned, he was visited by a mysterious man who imbued him powers he couldn't comprehend and a strange mask.  Corvo is legendary for his efficient combat skills and stealth capabilities, and many guards and citizens can be heard gossiping about him to that effect.   He is capable of using unusual gadgetry, which aids him in situations that require stealth, and also in head-on encounters. Corvo is highly proficient with both ranged and melee weapons, such as the sword and the crossbow.  In addition, after Corvo's first encounter with the Outsider, he is able to utilize supernatural abilities. These compliment and augment his already present skills, allowing him to jump higher, move faster and farther, utilize additional stealth and offensive techniques, and so on.  Upon being freed by the Loyalists, he decides whether to seek revenge on the establishment of Dunwall or to save it from the plague at hand while rescuing Emily.

VS.

*GARRUS VAKARIAN*

Garrus Vakarian is a turian, formerly with C-Sec's Investigation Division. Like most turians, Garrus had military training at fifteen, but later followed in his father's footsteps to become a C-Sec officer. He was responsible for the investigation of Saren Arterius, the Council's top Spectre, after the Alliance claimed Saren had gone rogue. Though Garrus was told the investigation was over, he decided to defy the Executor's order and pursue another lead on his own. Eventually, Garrus joined Shepard's team, to help the Commander defeat Saren and the geth.  Garrus despite being a warrior at heart is not Grunt and always loves to be the one to insert the dry sense of humor even at the annoyance of his teammates.  Nevertheless he is one of the best marksmen and overall tacticians of Shepard's group in their struggle against Cerberus and the Reapers.​


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmph, Garrus. Easy decision!

A truly kick-ass alien that anyone'd be proud to have a bromance relationship with.

It'd better be one-sided victory for Garrus.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 2, 2013)

'cause calibrations


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2013)

It's a shame that rightfully Corvo COULD have been a good character but much like the Doom Marine and good ole' B.J., and Isaac Clarke in the original _Dead Space_, it has to rely solely on appearance and - possibly - skill instead of any semblance of personality. Though Corvo is doubly-screwed as he also suffered from the Shepard complex.

'tis a sad, sad thing.


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

Krory said:


> It's a shame that rightfully Corvo COULD have been a good character but much like the Doom Marine and good ole' B.J., and Isaac Clarke in the original _Dead Space_, it has to rely solely on appearance and - possibly - skill instead of any semblance of personality. Though Corvo is doubly-screwed as he also suffered from the Shepard complex.
> 
> 'tis a sad, sad thing.



True, but to be fair Doom and Wolfenstein weren't really in the technology of speaking.  I don't see how it's fair to knock on them with the iconic legacy they've got plus just what they're capable of.


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2013)

Just because they have an iconic legacy doesn't make Doom Marine and B.J. great characters. That's a fallacy.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 2, 2013)

Silent protagonists and vendettas/family affairs don't mix.


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2013)

In general I find silent protagonists dated.

I liked it more when there were rumors that Corvo would be voiced by Josh Holloway.  Maybe then he would have been awesome.


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

Krory said:


> Just because they have an iconic legacy doesn't make Doom Marine and B.J. great characters. That's a fallacy.



Yeah well it isn't completely about that.  It's about just who they are, what they've done, legacy, and a mix of other things.  A voice isn't the end all, be all.  I mean I can already tell you don't like Gordon Freeman so I'll get nowhere with you after that potential revelation.

It's kinda superficial you demand they speak.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 2, 2013)

Krory said:


> In general I find silent protagonists dated.
> 
> I liked it more when there were rumors that Corvo would be voiced by Josh Holloway.  Maybe then he would have been awesome.



There are examples that work. It all hinges on the situation they're in, really. Gordon Freeman finds himself in the middle of an alien invasion with no clear personal motivation besides self-preservation. Maybe he's scared shitless when the HECU start gunning down his colleagues, maybe he's bursting with glee since most of them called him "mime" behind his back or something. Who knows. The player is expected to make up his own mind.

Corvo, on the other hands, is chained to the arc words "Revenge solves everything" as well as his affection for Emily. You'd expect a guy like that to shout and curse every now and then.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 2, 2013)

Them calibrations, man.


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2013)

Apparently you still don't understand the difference between having a legacy and making a great character. Mega Man has a huge legacy. Does that suddenly make him a better character than, say, Garrus Vakarian? Just because he went through more shit?

I don't demand characters speak - there are still characters that don't speak that have are good characters (Gordon Freeman and Isaac Clarke to start - but even then Isaac became better when he became _defined_). I demand they have personality or interest. The entire point of a silent protagonist is self-projection on the character and the story but it's a dated practice that was used for when people were unable to adapt to things such as video games and they were only beginning to take form. In this day and age, its a more difficult thing to manage to make characters personal and relative when they have no sense of identity. It's possible but giving a character a voice is more effective for giving them a personality.

As Overwatch said, the context of the game made Corvo's silent protagonist status look as dated as the concept really is. It can still work but it's extremely rare. But I'm not going to be a nostalgiafag and go, "OMFG, DOOM GUY WAS AN AWESOME CHARACTER" because he wasn't. Just because you keep saying "LEGACCCYYYYY!" in different ways doesn't mean that fact is going to change. What is done today couldn't be done then (supposedly) but that doesn't mean we should immediately succumb to the idea that they are just as good. That's just retarded. It defeats the entire purpose of _improving_.

And like I said, what really makes it all the worse for Corvo is them trying to incorporate the moral compass idea. When nothing really seems to matter - especially the character themselves - until the very end, it seems like a cute concept tacked on to a dated one. Dishonored is just an amalgamation of good ideas dragged down with poor or poorly-executed ones.


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

Krory said:


> Apparently you still don't understand the difference between having a legacy and making a great character. Mega Man has a huge legacy. Does that suddenly make him a better character than, say, Garrus Vakarian? Just because he went through more shit?
> 
> I don't demand characters speak - there are still characters that don't speak that have are good characters (Gordon Freeman and Isaac Clarke to start - but even then Isaac became better when he became _defined_). I demand they have personality or interest. The entire point of a silent protagonist is self-projection on the character and the story but it's a dated practice that was used for when people were unable to adapt to things such as video games and they were only beginning to take form. In this day and age, its a more difficult thing to manage to make characters personal and relative when they have no sense of identity. It's possible but giving a character a voice is more effective for giving them a personality.
> 
> ...



But again your criteria isn't what this poll tourney is simply about.  It's a mix of things to include popularity, ability, and yeah believe it or fucking not legacy amongst gamers and gaming history.  You're just frankly being stubborn.  You throw in this "we all lose" shit for characters who you just simply don't like and they can have their own development which they do.  Oh boo fucking hoo they don't have a novel's worth of development.  It didn't stop me from enjoying Serious Sam and his corny ass dialogue or the Doom Marine from ALL Doom games.  It's their overall that I get more out of it and besides it's a hero competition not a dramatic development competition.

Can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2013)

So now you're trying to say I'm not allowed to have a opinion? You claim to know what the point of these are, so why is that only what _you_ think is important matters? I'm sorry if I think a funny, entertaining, heart-warming, or engaging character is more important than if they can blow up a planet with their mind or if they've been in twenty-seven mediocre games compared to one or two excellent ones. And no one ever said anything about a "novel's worth of development." I agree about Serious Sam. Because he had _personality_. And _interest_. Like I said matters, which you would have known if you... you know... actually paid attention. For once.

Maybe one day you'll take your head out of your ass and actually _read_ one of my posts instead of constantly antagonizing to try and seem cool.  Until then it's clear I'm wasting my time with you as much as a little kid stamping his feet as he points at a toy he wants.


----------



## Mael (Apr 2, 2013)

Krory said:


> So now you're trying to say I'm not allowed to have a opinion? You claim to know what the point of these are, so why is that only what _you_ think is important matters? And no one ever said anything about a "novel's worth of development." I agree about Serious Sam. Because he had _personality_. And _interest_.
> 
> Maybe one day you'll take your head out of your ass and actually _read_ one of my posts instead of constantly antagonizing to try and seem cool.  Until then it's clear I'm wasting my time with you as much as a little kid stamping his feet as he points at a toy he wants.



You're allowed to have an opinion.

I just think yours borders on either fanboyish or outright stubborn.  I'm not trying to look cool.  You just annoy me with your snark.  For fuck's sake just take it for what it's worth instead of crying that the fuckers don't talk.  Or for that matter you can gush over some yet don't even acknowledge the brilliance of others in literary context.


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2013)

Garrus is the hero we deserve


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 2, 2013)

You're my boy, Garrus! You're my boy!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 3, 2013)

One-sided victory for Garrus is still on. :ho


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 3, 2013)

Garrus should take this
*votes garrus*
What a rape


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

Garrus easily snipes Corvo from afar.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 8, 2013)

Alright, who voted for Corvo? 

Still, deserved victory for Garrus even if that silly person deny Garrus an total one-sided victory!


----------

